# Suggestions? Is it time let her go?



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

We will have had Crusher for 14 years tomorrow. The past year, her arthritis and DM has become worse. She can no longer do stairs and my husband and I are up multiple times during the night to help her from cool floor to dog bed. She cries every evening but it's more demanding than pathetic and since she has always been a vocal and demanding dog--it's hard to know just how much discomfort she is in.
But my husband and I are both suffering from lack of sleep. I am becoming especially cross. I took care of most of our pup's sleep issues. Now he would sleep through the night except for Crusher's barks. I've only had two or three uninterrupted nights since Jan. and it is taking a toll.
I want to take Crush to the vet and see about upping her pain meds at night. She's been on Deramaxx for many years and I'm wondering about Tramadol or stronger painkillers--heck, I'd take opiates! Everyone might feel better with a good night's sleep. 

I've always said that incontinence and appetite loss are when I would consider end-of-life but even with eating, walks, and no accidents I question her quality of life.


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2011)

If you are asking the question here then maybe it is. I'm sorry to say that to you as it's not n easy decision to make. Long n short is you know your Crusher better than anyone. 14 is a heck of a good age! You have to love enough to decide if letting go is the best thing for her or not. Best wishes:hugs:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have to agree with Bee. Only you can really know if its time to let Crusher go. 14 years old is a nice age for any dog to make it. Arthritic and suffering from DM... well that cant be easy, even with pain meds. Its got to be downright frustrating for Crusher as well as you. perhaps with seeming to make sure you and your husband lack sleep, Crusher is trying to tell you its time. Quality of life all around sounds like its walking a fine line. Lack of sleep leads to other problems both mentally and physically. if you trust your vet, i would ask their opinion as well. In the end its up to you.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree, if your thinking about it then maybe it is time. I wish they could tell us, it would make our choice so much easier. You live with her so only you know for sure, talk to our vet and see what he has to say. :hugs:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I had a dog with health problems that barked several times a night to get out. I don't have proof, but he also wanted company. It might be with to try some medication that has a sedating effect, such as tramdol.


----------



## vegathegreat (Jul 10, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> if you trust your vet, i would ask their opinion as well.


I had a vet tell me it was time to put a pet down. I was avoiding the decision but it was the best thing for her. I heard someone say "when you can't get the tail to wag anymore, it's time".


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Incontinence is something that is now very manageable in dogs. There's several medications and if worse comes to worse, diapers (or some kind of absorbent pad on the floor which would especially work well if she's not very mobile). I wouldn't ever put a dog down just because of incontinence but that's just me. Usually the incontinence is accompanied by other stuff though - dog stops eating, stops playing, depression, etc, things like that.

I think it sounds like your dog needs her pain med dosage upped. She can't make it through the night right now because of pain I'd imagine - a better dosage, a different med, etc, might give all three of you a better night's sleep.

She needs a lot of help and maintenance right now but that's old age for you :3. One day all of us will reach that stage, too.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well, she's actually eating, walking and NOT incontinent according to that post if I am reading it right. She's barking at night. Lots of things happen to them and they try to communicate with us. They can't hear so well, so they bark, sometimes I think to hear a noise, like Rebel said, needs attention, or it can be discomfort (is she also panting, has "pain" face?). 

Tramadol is an opiate drug. Tramadol I like the articles at the bottom: Holistic Care for Pets

I think YOUR quality of life may have gone down with a senior and a puppy both needing nighttime attention but only half of that is her fault! 

And congrats on the big 14!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When dogs begin to lose their hearing, they go through a phase where they bark for seemingly no reason. I don't know why they do it, but I have seen it happen many times, with my own dogs and other peoples'. As the hearing gradually goes away, so does the barking.

If your dog is already deaf and has been for some time, I would take the barking more seriously, and look into upping the pain meds. If that doesn't help, then you have a tough decision to make.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are up multiple times to move her from cool floor to bed that indicates that she can't move on her own. Also, as Vega says, is the tail still wagging? Her quality of life may have reached that point ..... Having been through it, where the dog had to be carried to go outside or the dog no longer ate nor was happy to see me and the tail no longer wagged, the hard decision had to be made. It is never easy and there is always guilt and regret and 'what if'. Very sorry that you and Crusher may be coming to that.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Crush is unable to move off the wood floor..of which very little is exposed. She can't get traction on her back legs on the slick wood yet she insists on sleeping there. She barks and we come downstairs and hoist her butt then she goes to one of the 5 dog beds or three carpets available to her. Eventually, she gets up from the bed or carpet on her own and goes back to the wood floor.

I thought this morning that I was overreacting as last night was uninterrupted but my son had been up since four. She had company and assistance. I'm making a vet appointment tomorrow to discuss upping her pain meds and evaluate her hearing.

She does still wag and lean. Just not as often. 

Thanks for the advice. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Ah, if she is lying on the wood floor and can't get up, that's probably why she's barking... frustrating for you, since no matter where you put her she wants to go back to the wood floor so she can bark some more.  Maybe get another rug to put down over that bare spot?


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

If I were to cover all of the wood floor, she'd just move to tiled kitchen. I'm thinking of getting a crib mattress for her favorite sleeping place. It may be cooler and firmer than her ridiculously expensive donut bed.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Maybe you could get a baby gate to keep her in the carpeted area? Of course, then she'd probably bark to get out of it...


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

You must know Crusher. Closed doors are an insult. Actually, the open lay out of the downstairs would make it very difficult to contain her. I considered an X pen but I think that she does to the hardwoods and tile as she gets too warm so denying her that would just result in more discomfort barking


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Maybe you could try one of those cooling mats? I think PetEdge sells them, and there are a couple of different kinds; one you fill with water, and one you soak in water. The one you soak has crystals in it that hold moisture, and so keep the mat cool to the touch.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You can try no slip booties.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Love this harness for helping dogs up - I have only ever tried the webmaster:
Ruff Wear Dog Harnesses and check with your vet, but I used to haul my 2 seniors around like they were luggage. It was so nice.  

There are others, one with a front and back, that they showed in Whole Dog Journal. 

I also used crib mattresses, and got Kramer an air mattress and that was a big hit. I think it was made by Coleman.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

There is a spray for dog's feet that they use at the dog shows - maybe this would give her enough traction to get up on her own?

Also, I just wanted to say, hang in there, and take care of yourself so you can make the right decision. My mother just went through almost the same thing you are - 15yr old dog, lost control of his back end (not DM), end of his tail went necrotic and fell off, nearly blind, almost totally deaf. Worst thing with him is that he was clearly losing his mental faculties as well. When my mother was having a bad day (was it time, or wasn't it?), I always tried to get her out of the house, away from the dog, and get her mind off of it for awhile. It seemed to help her take a step back emotionally so she wouldn't make a snap decision she might regret. So, when she did finally decide it was time, she didn't second-guess herself so much.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the suggestions and support. I've ordered a cooling bed from Amazon. We met with her vet today and decided to try tramadol and the new bed for now.
In other vet news, my pit bull appears to have syncope. Ever see those fainting goats? Now picture an elderly, fat pit-bull doing the same thing. It's happened twice so we're taking a wait and see attitude.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gosh you've got your hands full. Big woofs from Stosh for a pleasant pain free night of good sleep for all.


----------

